# Piranha Leans On The Filter



## cbalocca (Jun 18, 2010)

My piranha leans on the intake to my filter. I have a ten gallon tank, and my piranha goes to the same spot and leans on the intake, and he has been leaning more and more. Is he sick or what? help!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It's probably just chilling there in boredom. Get that fish in a bigger tank! That's too small of a tank to keep a piranha in. To be honest, it's probably getting sick. Test the water and let us know what the parameters are.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I bet the nitrite levels are real high.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course it's leaning on the filter








In a tank that size. his head is at the filter and his tail on the other corner... Like blue flame said, get that fish a bigger tank. Your parameters must be almost impossible to control right now.
Start with daily waterchanges and get a bigger tank asap !

Good luck


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

First thing "test the water" then post here let us know

What kind of P/Ps do you have, how many, what size


----------



## cbalocca (Jun 18, 2010)

I got the tank tested it was fine. i did a 50% water change. he inst leaning as much atm. defiantly getting better, in about a few days ill do another water test, than change it.

i know i have a small tank. ill be upgrading soon, cant afford another tank yet. upgrading to a 55 gallon for 109.00 think thats pretty good.


----------



## cbalocca (Jun 18, 2010)

cbalocca said:


> I got the tank tested it was fine. i did a 50% water change. he inst leaning as much atm. defiantly getting better, in about a few days ill do another water test, than change it.
> 
> i know i have a small tank. ill be upgrading soon, cant afford another tank yet. upgrading to a 55 gallon for 109.00 think thats pretty good.


i have one piranha, about 5 inches or so idk


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

search up on craigslist u sure to find a good deal. i got a 75gal for my rhom for 50$


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Reminds me of the piranha I rescued, it was 6.5inches in a bare 20g with no filter or heater...poor guy was in rough shape.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Poor fish


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A 5" fish in a 10g tank and doing 50% water changes at once could be part of the problem.

If you seriously care for the fish get it a larger tank now or sell it. It may already be stunted.


----------



## cbalocca (Jun 18, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> A 5" fish in a 10g tank and doing 50% water changes at once could be part of the problem.
> 
> If you seriously care for the fish get it a larger tank now or sell it. It may already be stunted.


i know i have a small, tank i just dont have the money at the moment to get it into the large tank. but he is doing better with the water change. And i am not going to sell him.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, nothing more to add. Get a bigget tank asap and start reading about piranha keeping...
You shouldn't have started with piranhas if you can't effort anything bigger then 10g. But apart from that : keep checking the water on a regular schedule and keep changing the water as often as needed, but it's better to do a daily 15% then weekly 50%, the parameters are changed to drastic with chenges like that on such a small volume.

Good luck and start thinking about the fish, not just about you


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

cbalocca said:


> A 5" fish in a 10g tank and doing 50% water changes at once could be part of the problem.
> 
> If you seriously care for the fish get it a larger tank now or sell it. It may already be stunted.


i know i have a small, tank i just dont have the money at the moment to get it into the large tank. but he is doing better with the water change. And i am not going to sell him.
[/quote]

Its very selfish of you to keep the fish in those less than optimal conditions, keep it right or dont keep it at all


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Feefa said:


> less than optimal conditions


Understatement, it's slightly more then minimal (which would be in no water at all).


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im thinking your P probably had some odd sleeping schedule and/or that he might've also used that part of the tank as his special personal territory (even though he has the whole tank to himself). But since your P seems to be doing better it seems like he might've overcame that particular factor for now but, as with everyone else, stress would overcome him again if you dont house him in a bigger tank.

No emergency rush but a smart thought for your P in the near future.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont want you to take the wrong impression from these forums, because the people on here can be get a tad defensive when they see a piranha is being neglected. While I know its not your intentions to be ill treating this predator, you are. I felt horrible housing my juvi rbp's in a 37 gallon for three months, but they were only juvis and i got them new housing. you need to do the same thing sir, get that little feller a new home. Everyone here is always happy to help newcomers to the hobby, but you gotta help yourself and your fish first.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree^^^^^


----------

